# April '09 Roll-Call



## bridgewoman7 (Jan 8, 2009)

I know it's a couple of months away and not everyone has received results from last fall, but how about a roll call of those who are preparing to take the April '09 exam. That way, we can start trading questions or advice.

I'm debating between Geotech and Structural depths - first time taking exam. My daily specialty is structural steel design and engineering for heavy highway construction field ops, but I have a minor in geotech. Geo depth has no references, saving me a bundle in $$. Any advice?


----------



## tymr (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in. I've started studying for the construction depth but could just puke over all of the structural crap (sorry SE's). I went looking at what people had to say about the water/enviro since that is my most recent experience, but then I stumbled upon jrs6767 comment about that test being evil last Oct. Of course, that was before being added to the banner. So now I'm back to construction. My motive was the money too but it looks like I can dump the books later without much trouble. Good luck in April. I'm slowly feeling the life being sucked outta me.


----------



## MonteBiker (Jan 9, 2009)

bridgewoman7 said:


> I know it's a couple of months away and not everyone has received results from last fall, but how about a roll call of those who are preparing to take the April '09 exam. That way, we can start trading questions or advice.
> I'm debating between Geotech and Structural depths - first time taking exam. My daily specialty is structural steel design and engineering for heavy highway construction field ops, but I have a minor in geotech. Geo depth has no references, saving me a bundle in $$. Any advice?


Having just taken and passed the Civil/Structural exam last October, my opinion would be to take the section you are most familiar with before studying. If for no other reason, you should have a better feel for what the "reasonable" answer would be. The book thing really wasn't an issue for me. I know enough people around the office and in a few surrounding offices that I was able to borrow all of the books that I did not have personally. Is there anyone in your office that just graduated from college? They may have an updated code from a recent class? The only book that I studied in real detail, and bought for the exam, was the CERM. That was so that I could make my own notes and references in it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have two co-workers prepping for April. One will be taking transpo and the other will be taking water resources. GL to all those getting ready.


----------



## ucfce (Jan 9, 2009)

WR/ENV for me, I think. I am bogged down in getting through the structural portion for the am. Not that it is that bad, but it has been a long time since I have touched a steel or concrete book.

I am curious, about how much time per week is everyone putting in?


----------



## GoLucky (Jan 9, 2009)

I am in for April 2009 (CA) with Tranportation depth. First time taker as well.


----------



## ucfce (Jan 9, 2009)

I forgot, first time taker as well.


----------



## Mech2Civil (Jan 12, 2009)

taking it for the first-time here...thinking Construction for the afternoon test...

Good luck everyone...


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll be taking the Civil/Structural exam this April.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 12, 2009)

First timer here too. Construction depth!


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 13, 2009)

bridgewoman7 said:


> I know it's a couple of months away and not everyone has received results from last fall, but how about a roll call of those who are preparing to take the April '09 exam. That way, we can start trading questions or advice.
> I'm debating between Geotech and Structural depths - first time taking exam. My daily specialty is structural steel design and engineering for heavy highway construction field ops, but I have a minor in geotech. Geo depth has no references, saving me a bundle in $$. Any advice?


I do structural and construction management on a daily basis and failed the structural because I didn't know/have the design codes the structural afternoon requires. I took the geotech the second time and passed. Geotech is very intuative and easy to learn compared to some of the other PM sections. At the very least it will increase you knowledge of geotech, it's actually pretty interesting.

I left 15 on the table in the afternoon on structural due to lack of knowledge of the code and had to hope I got everything else right, I didn't. If you are comfortable with most of the codes go for it but if not play the numbers and go geotech. I felt I had a shot at every question on the geotech as compared to the structural.


----------



## EL CID (Jan 13, 2009)

First timer - Transpo Depth arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 14, 2009)

self delete


----------



## boo (Jan 14, 2009)

SECOND TIME APRIL 09 GEO.

FRIST TIME I FAILED CONSTRUCTION


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> I do structural and construction management on a daily basis and failed the structural because I didn't know/have the design codes the structural afternoon requires. I took the geotech the second time and passed. Geotech is very intuative and easy to learn compared to some of the other PM sections. At the very least it will increase you knowledge of geotech, it's actually pretty interesting.
> I left 15 on the table in the afternoon on structural due to lack of knowledge of the code and had to hope I got everything else right, I didn't. If you are comfortable with most of the codes go for it but if not play the numbers and go geotech. I felt I had a shot at every question on the geotech as compared to the structural.


Thanks for the advice. I'm familiar with the steel codes, but no concrete ones. After studying the past couple of weeks, I think I'm going with geotech. I want to pass on my first try *crossing fingers*!

Good luck to all!


----------



## BPCW (Jan 14, 2009)

ucfce said:


> WR/ENV for me, I think. I am bogged down in getting through the structural portion for the am. Not that it is that bad, but it has been a long time since I have touched a steel or concrete book.
> I am curious, about how much time per week is everyone putting in?


Don't worry too much about the AM Structural stuff...most likely it will be very basic.


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 14, 2009)

BPCW said:


> Don't worry too much about the AM Structural stuff...most likely it will be very basic.


Right, if you can draw a basic shear &amp; moment diagram and a little truss stuff you'll be okay.


----------



## F.McBagg (Jan 14, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> Right, if you can draw a basic shear &amp; moment diagram and a little truss stuff you'll be okay.



You also will need a basic understanding of the critical path diagram, the CERM coverage is enough. Also, understand the difference between live and dead load. If you're taking the WR afternoon, you'll need to understand weirs, hydraulic jump, dilution, and flow in open channels. I'd also bring an Environemental dictionary to pick off one or two definition answers.


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 14, 2009)

F.McBagg said:


> You also will need a basic understanding of the critical path diagram, the CERM coverage is enough. Also, understand the difference between live and dead load. If you're taking the WR afternoon, you'll need to understand weirs, hydraulic jump, dilution, and flow in open channels. I'd also bring an Environemental dictionary to pick off one or two definition answers.



What is the critical path diagram, construction schedule?


----------



## F.McBagg (Jan 15, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> What is the critical path diagram, construction schedule?



CPM is critical path method of tracking and scheduling large, complex constuction projects. I don't have the CERM manual with me but it's towards the end.


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 15, 2009)

F.McBagg said:


> CPM is critical path method of tracking and scheduling large, complex constuction projects. I don't have the CERM manual with me but it's towards the end.


However you don't have time for a "large,complex" network on the PE exam only a few nodes to deal with. Really it's just logic on that. Think it out and don't get ahead of yourself and it's easy. Then again I do alot of construction management in my job, it might just be my perspective but the CP problems that were on the exam were easy if you understand the basics. Some of the transpo surveying stuff threw me for a loop though. Make sure you know that stuff backwards and forward.


----------



## tymr (Jan 16, 2009)

So far I've had dreamed that I failed the test.....three times. In another dream NCEES moved the exam site location but my notification was lost in the mail, and they didn't update the website. I hope this is just nerves and not a sign of the times to come.


----------



## ucfce (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, now on to Geotech.


----------



## BPE07 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm In! Round 2. First time October 2008 and took Civil/Structural Depth......I'm planning on doing the same this time. Good luck to all those repeat takers, we'll get em' this time no matter what the pass rate is for repeaters.


----------



## roman501 (Jan 22, 2009)

HI!! I AM GETTING READY FOR MY 5TH TIME. TO BE HONEST THIS IS MY FIRST TIME STUDYING.... I HAVE 3 MONTHS, HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BE IT. 2TIMES WR AND 2 TIME TRANSPORTATION. AND I AM PLANNING TO GO ON TRANSPORTATION AGAIN THIS TIME, I HATE ENVIRONMENTAL..... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## JUDE (Jan 22, 2009)

It's my second time and I would still be taking CONSTRUCTION depth. I am hopeful and more confident this time... GOOD LUCK to everyone. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## soboman52 (Jan 26, 2009)

First time taker. Did some practice problems last night.... Did not go so well. What edition of the cerm is recommended for the exam?


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 28, 2009)

soboman52 said:


> First time taker. Did some practice problems last night.... Did not go so well. What edition of the cerm is recommended for the exam?


If you don't have one already, buy the newest one. Also, get a unit conversion book, they cost about $15. Don't get discouraged by the practice problems. Keep studying, once you get in there your brain will just start working and it will fly by. Good luck


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Jan 29, 2009)

Just found this website and joined up tonight. It looks like an awesome resouce.

I'm taking the April exam (construction depth) in Knoxville, Tn.


----------



## jbenson (Feb 3, 2009)

I just passed the FE 12 years after graduating and 8 years on the job. Hopefully the April PE exam will be as good to me as the October FE. PM focus on Transpo.

JB


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats to you JB! That is awesome to pass the FE after 12 years. That is not an easy exam.


----------



## Adrock (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats JB! And good luck on your PE.


----------



## Sam Construction (Feb 5, 2009)

Michael Miller said:


> Just found this website and joined up tonight. It looks like an awesome resouce.
> I'm taking the April exam (construction depth) in Knoxville, Tn.


what website are you talking about ?

It was not listed on your post


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sam Construction said:


> what website are you talking about ? It was not listed on your post


This one: link

too much studying already sam?  take a little break and have a cold beverage :beerchug:


----------



## NoStopping (Feb 9, 2009)

Transpo Depth. First time taker. Structural for AM is bogging me down!


----------



## IlliniASU (Feb 9, 2009)

You really don't need to worry about structural for the am portion.

If you can analyze a basic truss, find reactions for a beam, etc. you will be more than fine. Just go back and review your statics notes. Those will probably be your best study tool. Don't worry about any superposition methods for the am portion. 

The morning structural stuff is very very basic. I promise!


----------



## IlliniASU (Feb 9, 2009)

p.s. Good luck you guys!

You can do it!


----------



## NoStopping (Feb 9, 2009)

IlliniASU said:


> You really don't need to worry about structural for the am portion.
> If you can analyze a basic truss, find reactions for a beam, etc. you will be more than fine. Just go back and review your statics notes. Those will probably be your best study tool. Don't worry about any superposition methods for the am portion.
> 
> The morning structural stuff is very very basic. I promise!



Thanks! That helps..now if if I can just motivate myself to work some probs..


----------



## 4william (Feb 25, 2009)

I will be taking the PE in Paril 2009 for the 2nd time. My background is bioengineering/environmental however, I feel more comfortable taking the construction. I think it is because both my parents were in construction and I grew up around it. It seems familiar to me.


----------



## 4william (Feb 25, 2009)

roman501 said:


> HI!! I AM GETTING READY FOR MY 5TH TIME. TO BE HONEST THIS IS MY FIRST TIME STUDYING.... I HAVE 3 MONTHS, HOPEFULLY THIS WILL BE IT. 2TIMES WR AND 2 TIME TRANSPORTATION. AND I AM PLANNING TO GO ON TRANSPORTATION AGAIN THIS TIME, I HATE ENVIRONMENTAL..... arty-smiley-048:



What is your background in?


----------



## calikristen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm taking the test for the first time in April. Mostly likely I'll take the construction pm.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 5, 2009)

First time for Civil/Env took ME over 20 years ago. I study about 3-4 hours a night... failure is not an option.

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Mar 5, 2009)

How's studying going for everyone?

I'm swamped at work and have been working LATE. My only time to study is on weekends! Maybe this will be a "trial" exam for me. Ugggghhhhh!


----------



## Parks and Rec (Mar 9, 2009)

First time Transportation.

Studied hard for the Oct. 08 exam only to find out I wasn't able to take it then.

Only now starting to open the books and work problems...

Good Luck all


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Mar 28, 2009)

I give up. Registered for April '09 but have NO time to study. This will be a practice exam. Ugh! So frustrated!


----------



## mattsffrd (Apr 2, 2009)

three weeks to go!!!


----------



## Earlybird (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in.

*And I will know where the test is being given this time!!!!*

Civil - Transportation Depth.


----------

